# Whisky and Cigars! Perfect together.



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

I came across this new podcast about another of my favorite pastimes ... WHISKY! (note the lack of "e"). This, combined with the boys of the Dogwatch Social Club (www.dogwatchsocialclub.com), keep my iPod nice and full.

Anyway, the show is entertaining, informative and not at all pretentious. The host, Mark is a very down-to-earth Jersey boy who says up front that he won't review whisky, he'll just report the latest whisky news. That approach is refreshing and I for one am glad for the up to date information on all things whisky.

Give him a listen here:

www.whiskycast.com

The last show featured an interview with Riannon Walsh who organizes the Whiskies of the World Expo in San Francisco. One of the featured event this March will be Benji Menendez who will do a Master Class cigar and whisky pairing. You'll find a link to the event above.

Ahhh whisky and cigars ... can live get any better? I submit that it CANNOT!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Excellent discovery Jeof! You know I'll be dialed in. 

You are correct Sir, life does not get much better then when enjoyed with Whiskey & Cigars!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Port at the herf over the weekend that just passed.
Vodka yesterday.
Sounds like a plan for today. WHISKY!

P.S.
Just realized - Out of whisky.
Does good ole Tenn Bourbon count? Plenty of JD there for me.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

If they do a tequila and cigar pairing class, Ron will be there with bells on!  

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> If they do a tequila and cigar pairing class, Ron will be there with bells on!
> 
> ATL


Andrew,
Did not keep my word.
Ended up with the vodka again.
That free bottle of Grey Goose my wife brought home kept calling my name.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great find Jeof! Thanks for the info.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Great find Jeof! Thanks for the info.


If ever you, Frank, Anita and I can be in the same place for some extended time, we'll have to make sure to mark the occasion with a lil whisky and a few cigars ... OK a LOT of whisky and a BUNDLE of cigars apiece.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> If ever you, Frank, Anita and I can be in the same place for some extended time, we'll have to make sure to mark the occasion with a lil whisky and a few cigars ... OK a LOT of whisky and a BUNDLE of cigars apiece.


hmmmm... this is Anita and I'll have to say it sounds like a FANTASTIC idea!! Only 1 thing I'll change, I'll take a box of cigars, ok????? Sorry guys but you can all have the bundles...LOL You know me Mark, none of the cheap stuff for me!! LOL

Jeof, when can you come to Staunton?


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Jeof, I talked to Frank and Anita tonight and we're already trying to figure out how we all can get together. Looking forward to making this happen.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Will definately be checking it out. Thanks for the find.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Speaking of whisky ... I got a bottle of Glenfarclas 17yr old recently and it has quickly become a favorite. A touch on the sweet side and smooth as silk.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Speaking of whisky ... I got a bottle of Glenfarclas 17yr old recently and it has quickly become a favorite. A touch on the sweet side and smooth as silk.


Farclas is a good malt...not very well known, but a classic speysider, has that heathery/floral profile


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Ahhh whisky and cigars ... can live get any better? I submit that it CANNOT!


Ahhh, I must agree - as I sit here enjoying a late night stogie and a Laphroaig neat. In the past, I always preferred something sweat like a pepsi with my cigars. But recently I have developed a taste for good single malt scotch whisky - they just pair so nicely. :2


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

I just joined a Scotch forum:

www.whisky101.com

on the recommendation from Mark of WhiskyCast fame. It's a brand new forum and one of the threads deals with pairing whisky with cigars. Stop on by. I'm jeofvita over there.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Does good ole Tenn Bourbon count? Plenty of JD there for me.


I had a friend in College from Kentucky whou would beat the crap out of you for that statement :tg One time he got into a fight over someone calling JD Bourbon. Bourbon can only come from Kentucky!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Just wanted to point this out 

www.whiskycast.libsyn.com

WhiskyCast Episode 13: January 13, 2006
Everyone makes mistakes, and on this episode, we'll look back at the controversy over how I botched the pronounciation of a certain city in the Netherlands, as well as a tongue-in-cheek look at the unique pronunciations you'll find in Scotland. There's also a news update and a complete events calendar. Also, thanks to WhiskyCast listener Jeof Vita for creating a new logo for the show!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Just wanted to point this out
> 
> www.whiskycast.libsyn.com


Just checked out that site. Thanks for the link Jeof.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Single Malts are another passion of mine that I enjoy with my fine smokes. Hopefully the folks there believe in the no snob policy that CS enjoys.


----------

